

Ask HN: Pitching at a Startup Weekend Event - blue_smock

Hello,<p>I'm going to be attending an upcoming startup event. I have an idea that I'd like to get started on. I've been thinking about this idea for the last few months and my initial approach was to learn enough to build the prototype and then from there, find a technical cofounder to polish it. 
However, since finding out about the event, I've been thinking about pitching my idea. Do you recommend pitching an idea at events like this? If my idea isn't chosen, I'm afraid that someone who is more technically skilled will take the idea and run with it. I've spoken to a few people about my idea and they all think it's a good idea if implemented correctly. I apologize for my lengthy message but please advise.
p.s. I know some programming but web development is a whole new ball game for me.<p>Thanks.
======
matznerd
I don't think you will really have too big of a problem, people are so
distracted by all of the other ideas being pitched. I participated in at the
last Startup Weekend in NYC, and out of little more than 100 people, 60+ of
them presented there own ideas. I think people are more in your boat, of
trying to get their idea built, than trying to steal ideas.

And if you're idea being made public is going to ruin it, then it probably is
going to be hard to be successful in the first place. Ideas are out there, but
the passion within you is what really makes them happen.

If you do pitch, do a good pitch because you need to stand out and get people
to vote on your idea to be one of the 20 or so that is chosen. I pitched at
the last event, and got enough votes to continue, and actually went on to win
the event, so msg me if you want tips. I am thinking of writing an article on
it...

~~~
blue_smock
Thanks for your response. I'd definitely love some tips as to how to do well
at Startup Weekend. I'd email you if that's more convenient.

Thanks again.

